# Tanner Has a New Girlfriend...



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

They met at doggie daycare... it was love at first lick 

But honestly, these two are attached at the hip everytime they are at daycare on the same day, and play the roughest and craziest out of all the dogs there! Aren't they adorable?!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a cute picture.
At a dog trial my dog didn't pay very much attention to the other dogs til another vizsla walk by. He wanted to follow her. An older gentlemen started laughing and stated " He only likes redheads."


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Paisley (pink collar) is about 1 month older than my Tanner...

I was messing with him saying how he has a thing for older women


----------



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

Tanner is one handsome pup! ;D


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Agreed! Tanner is GORGEOUS!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

He says "thank you!" 

I think his ego is getting big as he is the only one at daycare who still has his "man parts" and all the ladies love him hahaha


----------

